# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Приданое новорождённому

## olga_s

составила список.... девочки, посоветуйте по опыту - что нужно/не нужно.

пока из того, что НЕ НАДО получилось:

•	Балдахин, мобиль, подушка 
•	Пеленальный столик и детский комод (вместо этого надувная пеленалка из икеи с чехлами)
•	Детская ванночка и горка/гамак для купания
•	Коляска
•	Манеж
•	Шезлонг
•	Ходунки, прыгунки и т.д.
•	Соски, пустышки, бутылочки, стерилизаторы и подогреватели для бутылочек
•	Детские ножницы (или же нужны и своими маникюрными зингер я покалечу ребёнка?)
•      Детская расчёска
•	Термометр для ванной
•	Распашонки и ползунки
•	Пинетки и царапки
•	Любые одежки с застежками на спине 
•	Мягкие игрушки
•	Любые китайские пластиковые игрушки

и ещё вопрос - если ребёнок летний (конец июня) - сколько одежки покупать? думаю брать только боди и слипы.

Боди:
50/56 - ? шт.;
62/68 - ? шт.

Слипы:
50/56 - ? шт. ;
62/68 -? шт.

ну ещё шапочку одну + носочки (для РД)

----------


## kazangi

из вышеперечисленного у нас шезлонг в большом почете и с первым ребенком я о нем прям мечтала. Детская расческа с года примерно была, не щетка, а именно расческа с круглыми кончиками на зубцах, обычная расческа слишком жесткая, дочке не нравилась. И термометром для ванны мы тоже первое время пользовались, хоть примерно оценивать температуру, чтоб не перегреть, все-таки себе делаем ванну теплее, а ребенки в такой парятся. 

Из одежды на лето достаточно, имхо, 3 комплекта, 2 дома и один на выход. Это если ребенок в подгузниках, если голопопый, то штук 6-10 минимум.

----------


## kiara

Однозначно - шезлонг это веСЧЬ!!!  Очень удобная штука - прям советую)
Про список "не надо" - я бы от комода не отказывалась, удобно вещи хранить детские, пеленальник удобно и для массажика и для "посмотреть что там за прыщик"))), но это смотрите сами, многие из-за нехватки места отказываются. Ножницы детские все ж таки прикупила - места не занимают, огромных денег не стоят, а маникюрные все ж таки кончики острые, детки имеют свойство ну очень вертеться во время этой процедуры.
Кстати, мобиль тоже пригождался, можно прикупить Вальдорфские деревянные колокольчики, благодаря этому у меня было каждое утро 15 минут свободного времени) - именно для этой цели пригодилась кровать)))))))) До 2-х месяцев это прокатывало, ну а дальше можно было смело и в слинге делать все, что угодно, по началу мы, например, боялись звука фена...
Бодики у нас были в изобилии, но я бы тремя не ограничилась чисто из соображений гигиены - ребенок может срыгнуть, причем не два раза в день на чистое боди))) а гораздо чаще. У меня в день до 7(10) улетало.
А вот слипиков можно на 56 три вполне. Три и на 68. Я, правда, брала наборчики в Мазекее по 5 штук, все носили)
Для голопопия мы брали кучу трусов крошечных - у нас мальчик, просто без всего было все-все залито))) А в трусиках хоть в одно место попадало).
Из того что НУЖНО - подушку для кормления я бы посоветовала, мне ну оч пригодилась. Хотя опять-таки, многие ей не пользуются...
Клеенку каучуковую - тоже не помешает приобрести. 
Слинг - куда ж без него) *без них)))*
Хорошее детское масло (100% натур.), а так же средство с подсушивающим эффектом.

----------


## olga_s

ой)) спасибо)))))
да, комод есть недетский - туда буду все вещи складировать... есть ещё стол, который можно приспособить. про ножницы подумаю)) слинг уже купила - шарф и ССК отдали. 
а подушку для кормления где покупали? с каким наполнителем? 
а зачем масло? одного крема под подгузник (Веледа) - будет недостаточно? или масло веледовское тоже прикупить?

----------


## olga_s

кроватку думаю купить деревянную, без покрытия, без маятника - самую простую в ИКЕЕ за 1299 руб)))) http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/00115751 и приставить её к нашей кровати - чтоб если что - не жалко было)))

----------


## kazangi

у нас на случай срыгивания слюнявчики, одежду не приходится целиком менять. Подушка для кормления - да! 
Вообще из того, что у нас в ходу:много влажных салфеток, всякие пеленки-лоскуты там-сям подложить/укрыть, крем под подгузник, пеленальник из икеи самый простой, прокладки для груди))), слинги, пара погремушек звонких. Из одежды -бодики и слипы, на улицу пушистый костюм (если без слинга),пара носков, пара шапочек, футболочки и ползунки без подошв. Автокресло.

----------


## olga_s

кто где покупал подушку для кормления? какую?

----------


## kazangi

у меня подушка из Детского мира, что в 21 век, с шариками внутри, мне нравится, ребенку удобно, мне удобно, из минусов - шарики громко шуршат))

----------


## kiara

У нас была подушка Велена, заказывала в инет магазине Велена, наполнитель шарики, минус-они со временем сминаются, но зато очень комфортно форму тела принимают. Впрочем, подушка ж не на 10 лет расчитана) "свое" она отслужила верой и правдой! Мои шарики не шуршали сильно) Еще плюс-чехол съемный, стирать удобно.
Насчет масла - нам было нужно, потому что не всегда надо что-то подсушить, иногда - наоборот смягчить. Например, в начале отопительного сезона сразу стали подсыхать щечки, ножки-вот тут масло и пошло в ход. Еще хорошо пару капель в ванну добавить, тоже для смягчения кожи, если вода жесткая.
Да, Икея рулит - детские мини-полотенца (наборы по 10 шт) - просто хит до сих пор! Очень удобно. Полотенца вообще у них нра детские, хорошо впитывают, отлично стираются, не жесткие, 100% хлопок.
И да - штанишки-ползунки без ножек-очень удобно, мы тоже все время ими пользовались дома.

----------


## Домик в деревне

мы вот тут немного разговаривали про приданое, правда, в ключе зимы, но мб интересно будет прочесть http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?124

имхо, ребенок из размера 50-56 вырастает влет. мы почти не носили, хотя дети у меня не большуны совсем. т.е. я бы больше взяла одежки на размер больше сразу.
если высаживаться, то удобнее футболочки и штанишки без пяточек, т.к. снимать проще. конкретно слипы надеваю только на прогулку, т.к. в подгузнике. дома очень неудобно туда-сюда расстегивать - застегивать.
если в подгузнике, то удобна любая одежда, видимо.

я еще почему считаю, что первый размер неактуален. ребенки у меня жили в пеленках первый месяц. контакт кожей с мамой!

очень хорошие вещи это подушка для кормления (у меня с шуршащими шариками), шезлонг (если есть позиция полностью горизонтальная), мобиль тоже отчего не купить, если попадется хороший, у Вальды прекрасные простецкие деревянные есть. любыми маленькими ножницами нам удобно подстригать ногти.
из веледы я фанатею от их календульной настойки для купания. но это так. скорее роскошь. можно и траву заваривать. можно и вообще не заваривать.

о. ну и рекомендую тут уже неоднократно хваленую ШКУРУ ОВЧИННУЮ. вещь!!!!!!

----------


## yakudza

если кроватка у вас будет, мобиль точно нужна! действительно отвлекает на какое-то время.
ножницы детские тоже можно купить. Я, правда, не могу ими ногти подстригать - стригу своими, они не особо острые. А детские сейчас в ходу (у двухлетки) - бумагу резать самой.
термометром тоже пользовались.
Я вот только чего-то не понимаю про бодики! Если деть без подгуза весь день (кроме сна и прогулки), то он писается, и каждый раз надо менять бодик?? мы были в маечках/кофточках и с голой попой или в ползунках. Ползунки менялись часто, маечки реже.
А слипики, это комбинезончики на кнопках?  Если да, то они незаменимы на сон (в подгузнике) и можно на прогулку - поплотнее. Нам пижамных двух хватало.

----------


## kazangi

у нас мобиль был с Улькой, и кроватка была, но ее он никак не отвлекал вообще.

----------


## olga_s

да с одёжей всё ещё не понятно...  у меня Дизана будет, а на дальние прогулки Меррисы, а дома можно и поголопопить... так что к бодикам и слипикам стоит прикупить футболочек? понимаю, что много не надо - первый месяц придётся на июль - а это африка - можно и ваще голышом дома, да?

мобиль наверно куплю деревянный тогда - где взять Вальфдорские колокольчики?

Олеся, что за шкура овчинная? ))))) зачем она?

----------


## kazangi

я Дизану с бодиками нормально сочетаю. А вообще насчет одежды, имхо, лучше всего иметь несколько одежек на самые первые дни, а все остальное докупить после рождения, когда уже будет конкретно понятно с ростом малыша, худыш он или пухлик, и для самой мамы чем удобнее окажется пользоваться.

----------


## olga_s

Ирина, просто чувствую себя хомячком, которому надо запастись ВСЕМ!!! )))))

----------


## kazangi

я это чувство прекрасно понимаю))))))))))))))))))))))))) запасалась сама всем, но! кроме одежды. в том числе и потому, что ее еще обычно любят дарить.

----------


## olga_s

Пока такой примерно список:

*Крупное:*

мойка воздуха
холодильник с большооой морозильной камерой (летом наморозить овощей/ягод/фруктов для зимы)
пароварка
блендер
кроватка самая простая - деревянная, без лака, без маятника из Икеи

*Текстиль:*

бортики в кроватку, простыни на резинке, спальный мешок, одеяло, наматрасник водоотталкивающий там же, в Икее
полотенца с капюшоном и маленькие "крама" - там же 

*Хранение:*

контейнеры с крышкой, подвесные секции - тоже в Икее

*Передвижения:*

автокресло - пока не знаю какое... может 0+/1 (от 0 лет до 18 кг) ?
ССК - для дома
СШ- 3 шт.
коляску не буду покупать  :Smile: 

*Одежда для меня:*

кормительная одежда - футболки, майки, бельё
слинкогнакидка на лето
слингокуртка демисезонная
удобная обувь

*Гигиена, косметика:*

пеленальная система  «Disana» 
японские подгузы Меррисы
одноразовые пелёнки
ватные палочки 
ватные диски 
крем под подгузник Веледа 
влажные салфетки Бюбхен 
масло детское Веледа 
мягкая натуральная губка для купания 
мыло детское 

*Убора дома:*

эковер, амвей

*Разное:* 

ковшик для обливания после ванны
мелкое ситечко для процеживания травы для купания 
длинная ложка для обуви
подушка для кормления
пакеты для замораживания грудного молока avent
фитбол

*+ Аптечка*

*+ Одежда для ребёнка*

----------


## kazangi

для себя я бы из этого списка исключила блендер, вместо пароварки - мультиварка, спальный мешок - ваапще не понимаю в нем смысла при совместном сне и отсутствии коляски. Из гигиены - перекись и зеленка для пупка, травы для купания в фильтр-пакетах продаются. Пакеты для замораживания молока - зачем? планируете отлучаться часто и надолго? а кормить этим молоком из чего, из бутылки? шприца? в общем пакеты тоже бы исключила. Как-то так.

----------


## Домик в деревне

овчинная шкура не пропускает и не впитывает воду. на нее кладется пеленка, на пеленку ребенка, при описе пеленка меняется, шкура остается сухой. 

по списку. чисто для себя не вижу надобности в блендере (вы что в нем делать будете?), кроватке (вот кроватка отдельностоящая понадобилась только в 2,5 года сыну, с дочкой пока не нужна), пакетов для замораживания молока (только если отлучки планируете).
из гигиены малыша. читаю ваш список и понимаю, что ничего из этого не использую. до года ребенку мылом мыть нечего. да и после лучше не мыть особо, наверное, они же чистые. губку для купания младенцу тоже не вижу ей применения. если будет целая система дисаны полноценный набор, то зачем меррисы? влажные салфетки тоже имеем, практически никогда не пригождаются. только вот уже бегунку на улице руки протирать. дома всегда проще под краном помыть попу.

----------


## kazangi

про автокресло еще подумалось. У нас сейчас 2 - люлька и то, которое до 18 кг. Люлька  удобнее для маленького, если спит, легко достать вместе с креслом  и не потревожить, и у люльки более "лежачая" спинка.

----------


## olga_s

хорошо)) от блендера отговорили (сама сомневалась). просто мама себе купила и расхваливает, какая удобная штука - котлетки всякие делает... а пароварка уже есть. про мультиварку знаю, что вещь замечательная, но пока покупать не буду - буду пароварить)
дисана будет стандартный набор - на дальние прогулки меррисы пригодятся, думаю... тогда же и влажные салфетки пригодятся.
спальный мешок тож наверно вычеркну. а пакеты для замораживания куплю тогда, когда понадобятся. заранее не буду.
про травы и зелёнку - у меня отдельный список по аптечке... туда входит. только вместо зелёнки - хлорофиллипт.
всем спасибо) жду ещё предложений и замечаний)))

----------


## olga_s

> про автокресло еще подумалось. У нас сейчас 2 - люлька и то, которое до 18 кг. Люлька  удобнее для маленького, если спит, легко достать вместе с креслом  и не потревожить, и у люльки более "лежачая" спинка.


выбором автокресла хочу свекровь озадачить... )) она так рвётся в бой))

----------


## Jazz

Дайте-дайте я тоже попредлагаю и позамечаю. 
Со списком ненужного полностью согласна. Разве что расческа детская… У нас она сделана в виде щеточки из мягкой натуральной щетины. Мой, правда, до года лысый был совсем, расчесывать было нечего (а так бы с удовольствием). Но вообще, конечно это не предмет первой необходимости. Насчет ножниц – я стригу маникюрными зингер с острыми концами. Все живы-здоровы, ттт. Это, вообще, процедура нетравмоопасная, если проводить ее со спящим или сосущим сисю ребенком.  Шезлонг – не знаю, не пробовали. Но вот месяцев с 3 полусидячее автомобильное кресло периодически здорово выручало дома а-ля шезлонг.
Про нужное. Блендер, по моему, – отличная штука, но безотносительно к рождению малыша.  Просто себе готовить. Кроватка – только если у вас небольшая взрослая кровать – в качестве ее расширения. А если места достаточно, я бы не покупала. Спальный мешок я бы вычеркнула. И одеяло тоже – если спать вместе, то под общим с мамой одеялом. А мой мелкий до года примерно все одеяла, вообще, с себя скидывал. Полотенца у сына до сих пор всего два – большое (обычное без капюшона) и маленькое, вполне обходимся.
Автокресло – однозначно. Я бы посоветовала от 0 до 13 кг с базой и съемной переноской. Типа такого: http://perego.allmarkets.ru/tri_fix_black_tie.html Я от него в восторге, минусов вообще нет.
Одноразовые пеленки – не купила ни одной. Не было необходимости. Влажные салфетки малышам, действительно, почти не нужны. Разве только попу вытереть, если покакали не дома и подмыть негде. Губка для тела вряд ли пригодится в первый год. А одного куска мыла хватит на год вперед, и то если еще и застирывать им бельишко.
Эковер и Амвей я бы вычеркнула. Чистая горячая водичка и хорошая жесткая губка для мытья ванный – наше все.  Зато добавила бы мыльные орешки.
Вместо ковшика – душ. Траву для купания заваривала один раз, так что ситечко специально под это дело покупать бы не стала. Длинная ложка для обуви – хорошая штука, но опять безотносительно к ребенку. Пакеты для замораживания молока я бы тоже вычеркнула.
Вот!

----------


## kazangi

про амвей и эковер - мы стираем орехами, ванну чистим содой. А влажными салфетками я часто пользуюсь, и для попы, и личико вытереть от молока, ладошки вытираю тоже в течение дня.

----------


## olga_s

а сода ванну не царапает? ещё слышала, что орехи пятна не отстирывают... правда?

----------


## kazangi

да вроде не царапает, уже 3 года ею моем. Орехи пятна несильные отстирывают, а сложные пятна я предварительно застирываю мылом.

----------


## olga_s

> овчинная шкура не пропускает и не впитывает воду. на нее кладется пеленка, на пеленку ребенка, при описе пеленка меняется, шкура остается сухой.


Домик,  а вы овчинную шкуру в икее покупали?

----------


## Домик в деревне

неа, меня отговорили покупать в икее девочки тут же на форуме. говорят, что качество плохое и стирки она не переживает. в овчине еще важен сохраненный природный ланолин и стирать ее желательно в спец.средстве с ланолином. ланолин за водоотталкивающий эффект отвечает. 
ну и насоветовали мне купить шкуру на сайте дагестанских ковров http://dag-carpets.ru/ . где я ее и заказала, получила по почте. обошлась она в 2100 с пересылкой. м.б. если с кем-то объединиться, то можно пару сотен рублей на доставке сэкономить.
ну и шкурой я довольна. она в отличном состоянии. средство купили в мамином эко-магазине. стирали уже пару раз.
вообще вещь! рекомендую!

----------


## Домик в деревне

о! кстати, хлорофиллипт - это вещь для купаний. мы в ванну добавляли и в ванночку, но в маленькой ванночке почти не купали. сейчас пытаюсь вспомнить, купали ли дочку хоть раз в маленькой ванночке. наверное, один раз. сына почаще. 
обожаю его запах!

----------


## olga_s

спасибо!!! ))))) 
вчера ещё купила подушку для кормления такую длинную - как же с ней удобно спать! и что раньше не купила? ))
олеся, ты, кстати, меня узнала по инициалам?

----------


## yakudza

> ... 
> ну и насоветовали мне купить шкуру на сайте дагестанских ковров http://dag-carpets.ru/ . где я ее и заказала, получила по почте. обошлась она в 2100 с пересылкой. м.б. если с кем-то объединиться, то можно пару сотен рублей на доставке сэкономить.


Ольга, нам можно объединиться! Я уже морально готова заказывать шкуру))

----------


## yakudza

> о! кстати, хлорофиллипт - это вещь для купаний. мы в ванну добавляли и в ванночку, но в маленькой ванночке почти не купали. сейчас пытаюсь вспомнить, купали ли дочку хоть раз в маленькой ванночке. наверное, один раз. сына почаще. 
> обожаю его запах!


Мне кажется в маленькой ванночке удобно купать малыша. Если поставить ее на табуретку, то не надо сильно наклоняться. Нет?

----------


## kazangi

мы в маленькой ванночке тоже не купали, Ульку пару раз попробовали, а Васю ни разу. В маленькой не развернуться и ребенка полностью в воду не погрузить, чтоб он дна не касался. Да и тесно - ножками не подрыгать, не поплавать, ни на живот перевернуться, так... замачивание просто. Разве только если просто помыть, да что там мыть-то у маленьких таких, они не пачкаются почти.

к закупке шкуры, если надумаете, я тоже присоединюсь!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> спасибо!!! ))))) 
> вчера ещё купила подушку для кормления такую длинную - как же с ней удобно спать! и что раньше не купила? ))
> олеся, ты, кстати, меня узнала по инициалам?


Оля! теперь, когда ты меня ткнула носом в ник и инициалы, я узнала, а так нет =) святая простота. 
молодец! 
а с подушкой удобно спать очень! я ее между ног клала. идеальная вещь.
офф. ты уже в декрете? приходи с нами погулять? мы пока в Калуге.

----------


## olga_s

> офф. ты уже в декрете? приходи с нами погулять? мы пока в Калуге.


ага. погулять - с удовольствием - я только этим и занимаюсь теперь))) по 5 км в день минимум))

----------


## nandarani

Всем привет!  Я Наташа, недавно к вам присоединилась. 
Девчонки поделитесь пожалуйста опыто. Кто пользовался Дисаной. Что именно на практике пригодилось и в каком количесве. А так же про одноразовые подгузники. Какой фирмы и как часто были нужны. 
А то я тут готовлюсь, хотелось бы узнать мнение опытных людей. 
Может, если не сложно, вообще раскажите про приданное, которое готовили вы.
Что пригодилось, а что не очень.
Спасибо

----------


## kiara

Наташа, приданое мы очень активно обсуждали в начале темы) Загляните, там как раз о том, что кому и почему пригодилось, а что нет, в каком кол-ве. И Дисану вроде тоже обсуждали (если не здесь, то в другой теме точно).

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Здравствуйте, Наташа!
Мои детки пользовались/пользуются одним и тем же комплектом Дизана. В него входят 6 подгузников на завязках, шерстяные пеленальные штанишки - по 1 шт. на каждый размер (всего 3 шт.), штук 10 марлевых вкладышей, 4 или 5 байковых вкладышей, 2 вкладыша из буретного шелка и рулон салфеток. Носим, в основном, 2-3 подгузника (1-2 в стирке, 1 на ребенке), остальные  лежат в запасе. За 5,5 лет использования этих подгузов было только два случая со старшими детьми, когда подгузники закончились. Были в дороге, поэтому не было возможности постирать использованные. Всё остальное время хватало с запасом.
Еще я для пробы покупала  штанишки на липучках из хлопка и из сваленной шерсти. Хлопковые штанишки хороши дома (например, в гостях) или летом на улице для маленького ребенка - месяцев до 2-х (который еще мало писает). Шерстяные на липучках - супернепромокаемые, их прописать невозможно. 

Должна сразу предупредить, что дома своим детям я подгузники не надеваю. Дома они или голые или в трусах (те, что постарше). Подгузники - только на прогулку или в поездку. Иногда - в гостях надеваем те подгузы, что на липучках. Поскольку мы практикуем высаживание с рождения со всеми детьми (см. книгу Ингрид Бауэр "Жизнь без подгузников"), то к тому моменту, когда они сами садятся, мы их сажаем на горшок. А примерно к 1-1,5 годам наши дети перестают ходить в подгузниках, на улице писают под кустик, а дома в горшок.

Количество подгузников и прочих элементов системы естественного пеленания надо определять, исходя из того, сколько времени в день вы планируете держать ребенка в подгузниках. Некоторые родители держат детей в подгузах целый день, тогда их (подгузников) может понадобиться штук 20-30. Если на сон и на прогулку, то штук 10-15. Если только на прогулку, то в пределах 8. 
Конечно, режим одевания-переодевания определится, когда ребеночек родится. Поэтому заранее лучше много не покупать. Можно взять штук 5-6 подгузников для пробы, пеленальные штанишки 1-го размера и штук 10 разных вкладышей (в сумме). А после рождения ребенка сориентируетесь, что еще понадобится.

Одноразовыми подгузниками мы никогда не пользовались, так что про них ничего подказать не могу.

Задавайте вопросы, чем смогу - помогу!

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Кстати, в связи с нашим постоянным голопопством, вспомнила про еще одну отличную вещь от Дизаны - многоразовая непромокаемая пеленка. У нас их две - одна в стирке, на другой спит ребенок. Поскольку спим вместе с ребенком,то эта штука здорово спасает нашу кровать от глобальных пописов и покаков!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Здравствуйте, Наташа!
> Мои детки пользовались/пользуются одним и тем же комплектом Дизана. В него входят 6 подгузников на завязках, шерстяные пеленальные штанишки - по 1 шт. на каждый размер (всего 3 шт.), штук 10 марлевых вкладышей, 4 или 5 байковых вкладышей, 2 вкладыша из буретного шелка и рулон салфеток. Носим, в основном, 2-3 подгузника (1-2 в стирке, 1 на ребенке), остальные  лежат в запасе. За 5,5 лет использования этих подгузов было только два случая со старшими детьми, когда подгузники закончились. Были в дороге, поэтому не было возможности постирать использованные. Всё остальное время хватало с запасом.
> Еще я для пробы покупала  штанишки на липучках из хлопка и из сваленной шерсти. Хлопковые штанишки хороши дома (например, в гостях) или летом на улице для маленького ребенка - месяцев до 2-х (который еще мало писает). Шерстяные на липучках - супернепромокаемые, их прописать невозможно. 
> 
> Должна сразу предупредить, что дома своим детям я подгузники не надеваю. Дома они или голые или в трусах (те, что постарше). Подгузники - только на прогулку или в поездку. Иногда - в гостях надеваем те подгузы, что на липучках. Поскольку мы практикуем высаживание с рождения со всеми детьми (см. книгу Ингрид Бауэр "Жизнь без подгузников"), то к тому моменту, когда они сами садятся, мы их сажаем на горшок. А примерно к 1-1,5 годам наши дети перестают ходить в подгузниках, на улице писают под кустик, а дома в горшок.
> 
> Количество подгузников и прочих элементов системы естественного пеленания надо определять, исходя из того, сколько времени в день вы планируете держать ребенка в подгузниках. Некоторые родители держат детей в подгузах целый день, тогда их (подгузников) может понадобиться штук 20-30. Если на сон и на прогулку, то штук 10-15. Если только на прогулку, то в пределах 8. 
> Конечно, режим одевания-переодевания определится, когда ребеночек родится. Поэтому заранее лучше много не покупать. Можно взять штук 5-6 подгузников для пробы, пеленальные штанишки 1-го размера и штук 10 разных вкладышей (в сумме). А после рождения ребенка сориентируетесь, что еще понадобится.
> 
> ...


Подпишусь под каждым словом и про высаживания, и про голопопство, и просто все Маша очень хорошо написала!

У меня тоже дети голопопые. Наши главные друзья, это вода - подмывать сразу, и высаживания. Причем с сыном было очень легко высаживать, а с дочкой посложнее, но тоже есть. Еще друг - это овечья шкура, она непромокает, на нее пеленку. Ну и большой друг - это чувство юмора, т.к. промахи случаются.
Подгузник у нас только на улицу, и то не всегда на улицу. С сына на улицу я сняла подгузник в 11 месяцев, дочке пока надеваю. Все остальное время только голышом. После двух лет эпизодически трусики.

----------


## olga_s

Дисану я покупала 10 подгузников, 5 вкладышей из марри, 5 из байки, плюс штанишки по 1 каждого размера.  высаживаться стали месяцев с трёх. сейчас голопопый дома всегда. подгуз на ночь или при гостях/ в гостях. на улицу - надеваем японский одноразовый подгузник меррис. меррисы - самые лучшие, очень мягкие, тонкие и дышащие. хотя с улицы возвращаемся в сухом подгузнике в большинстве случаев))) терпит.

П.С. если есть друзья в Германии - попросите там купить Дисану - в 2,5 раза дешевле выйдет, чем наших интернет-магазинах.

----------


## Jazz

Оля, *olga_s* , я поинтересуюсь на будущее: а почему при наличии Дисаны на улицу все же надеваете одноразовый подгуз?

----------


## nandarani

> Наташа, приданое мы очень активно обсуждали в начале темы) Загляните, там как раз о том, что кому и почему пригодилось, а что нет, в каком кол-ве. И Дисану вроде тоже обсуждали (если не здесь, то в другой теме точно).


Хорошо. Спасибо, эту темку я конечно же прочитала. простите, хотелось еще и еще И про Дизану обязательно почитаю

----------


## nandarani

> Кстати, в связи с нашим постоянным голопопством, вспомнила про еще одну отличную вещь от Дизаны - многоразовая непромокаемая пеленка. У нас их две - одна в стирке, на другой спит ребенок. Поскольку спим вместе с ребенком,то эта штука здорово спасает нашу кровать от глобальных пописов и покаков!


Маша, спасибо большое за такой подробный ответ. Просто хочется понять, что пригодиться, а что нет.
Кстати, по-моему мы с вами встречались на родительской школе в Мама-туте. Я та девушка, которая взяла дваа журнала "домашний ребенок", если помните.

----------


## nandarani

> Оля, *olga_s* , я поинтересуюсь на будущее: а почему при наличии Дисаны на улицу все же надеваете одноразовый подгуз?


Мне вот тоже хотелось разобраться, можно ли просто Дисаной обойтись для прогулок. И как быть, например, в дальних поездках? 
И если уж и пользоваться иногда одноразовыми подгузниками, то хорошими. Т.е. вопрос - какими?

----------


## Мария Трофимова

> Маша, спасибо большое за такой подробный ответ. Просто хочется понять, что пригодиться, а что нет.
> Кстати, по-моему мы с вами встречались на родительской школе в Мама-туте. Я та девушка, которая взяла дваа журнала "домашний ребенок", если помните.


На здоровье! Разбирайтесь, спрашивайте, подскажем!

Помню-помню! Очень приятно встретиться и здесь!

----------


## Мария Трофимова

> Мне вот тоже хотелось разобраться, можно ли просто Дисаной обойтись для прогулок. И как быть, например, в дальних поездках? 
> И если уж и пользоваться иногда одноразовыми подгузниками, то хорошими. Т.е. вопрос - какими?


Мы прекрасно Дизаной обходились и обходимся и на прогулках и в поездках!
Прописать шерстяные пеленальные штанишки может ребенок старше года (который уже много писает), если несколько часов не менять ему подгузник. 

У нас один раз была такая ситуация со старшим ребенком, когда летели в самолете. Т.е. подгуз надели дома, пока доехали до аэропорта, пока в аэропорту - регистрация, ожидание, посадка и пр. И только в самолете я вспомнила, что ребенку надо бы подгузник проверить. Оказалась, что мой маленький принц уже столько написал за это время, что штанишки оказались прописанными. 
Ну, это сами понимаете, ситуация нетипичная. Да и я была еще мать неопытная. Мне тогда даже в голову не пришло в аэропорту ребенка сводить в туалет, да и про комнату матери и ребенка я понятия не имела.

А уж в дальних поездках на машине вообще не проблема - в любой момент остановились, высадили ребенка пописать-покакать или поменяли подгуз, если уже описался, и дальше поехали!

----------


## nandarani

Ok, спасибо  :Smile:  Значит будем учиться )))

----------


## olga_s

Jazz, летом буду пользоваться дисаной на улицу. на зимой - не рискну. тем более что одноразовые меррисы -  супер мега подгузы. те мамы, у которых совсем памперсные дети (кто 24 часа в сутки в подзузе), говорят, что опрелостей от них вообще нет никогда. они, действительно, очень качественные - тонкие, мягкие, подуваемые. и самые дорогие поэтому))

----------


## kiara

Самые дорогие не они)))) Они просто хорошие) А самые дорогие - это СанХербал) мы первые месяцы ими на прогулки пользовались, гуляли порой по 5-6 часов на улице, осень, почти зима - какое уж тут голопопие)))Но СанХербал по сравнению с Японией толстенькие.
Мэрисс удобные трусики, про подгузы не знаю.. 
А вообще, читала/слышала, что у мам детки и в трусах обычных запревают, так что вопрос опрелостей- это скорее вопрос ухода за ребенком, вернее  - отсутствие бесконечных подмазываний, подсыпываний и проч. химии.

----------


## mamaRita

Я не знаю, почему санхербалс самые дорогие, по опыту моему мерриесы лучше. Только после трагедии в Японии они стали менее популярны, я вот тоже побаиваюсь их покупать из-за возможной радиации... Может, зря?  А вот влажные салфетки санхербал лучшие в мире по моему мнению! Я их в роддом себе все время покупала :Smile:  Только они нереально дорогущие...

----------


## Polixenia

> Кстати, в связи с нашим постоянным голопопством, вспомнила про еще одну отличную вещь от Дизаны - многоразовая непромокаемая пеленка. У нас их две - одна в стирке, на другой спит ребенок. Поскольку спим вместе с ребенком,то эта штука здорово спасает нашу кровать от глобальных пописов и покаков!


вот я сегодня как раз подумала о том, что мне надо прикупить такую штуку. А также я хочу купить один многоразовый подгуз и пару байковых вкладышей к нему. Это все для ночного сна для девочки одного года 10 месяцев. Поэтому у меня вопрос к опытным дисано-мамам))): как вы думаете, вот такой непромокаемой пеленки и подгуза с вкладышами достаточно на ночь? Дочка, в принципе, писается ночью уже редко, но все равно случается... поэтому и хочу купить таких штучек для подстраховки. 

А также просветите, пжлст, на счет стирки этих вещиц. В машинке и обычным детским порошком стирать можно?

----------


## Мария Трофимова

> вот я сегодня как раз подумала о том, что мне надо прикупить такую штуку. А также я хочу купить один многоразовый подгуз и пару байковых вкладышей к нему. Это все для ночного сна для девочки одного года 10 месяцев. Поэтому у меня вопрос к опытным дисано-мамам))): как вы думаете, вот такой непромокаемой пеленки и подгуза с вкладышами достаточно на ночь? Дочка, в принципе, писается ночью уже редко, но все равно случается... поэтому и хочу купить таких штучек для подстраховки. 
> 
> А также просветите, пжлст, на счет стирки этих вещиц. В машинке и обычным детским порошком стирать можно?


Оксана, для такого большого ребенка одного подгуза с парой-тройкой вкладышей вполне хватит! Лучше брать подгузник из сваленной шерсти на липучках.

Насчет стирки. Шерстяные штаны стирать лучше руками. Если в машинке, то при 30 градусах. Марлевые и байковые вкладыши, а также подгузники на завязках  можно даже кипятить, хотя в этом нет необходимости. Обычной стирки в стиральной машине при 60* вполне достаточно.

Что касается вопроса, ЧЕМ стирать - это, конечно, Ваш выбор. НО: обычные порошки значительно снижают впитывающие свойства элементов системы естественного пеленания. А,кроме того, агрессивные ПАВы остаются на вещах после стирки. Они не выполаскиваются!
Я, к сожалению, с первым ребенком стирала все обычным детским порошком, т.к. не знала о существовании других средств для стирки. Сейчас стираю только мыльными орехами и эко-средствами для стирки (есть стиральные порошки, жидкие средства для стирки, смягчители, отбеливатели от разных ЭКО-производителей - Эковер, Алмавин, Сонетт, Ульрих Натюрлих и пр.).

----------


## Polixenia

Мария, спасибо большое за такой подробный ответ! 

А как вы думаете, всю ночь в таком подгузе с парой вкладышей ребенок нормально переживет? Ну, в том плане, что если описается, не критично будет? Дочка ночью не любит высаживаться, ругаться начинает при попытке подсунуть ей горшок)

----------


## Polixenia

и еще один момент хотела уточнить, Мария. В качестве подгузника подойдет трикотажный хб-подгузник? или обязательно нужен тот, что из валяной шерсти?

----------


## Мария Трофимова

> Мария, спасибо большое за такой подробный ответ! 
> 
> А как вы думаете, всю ночь в таком подгузе с парой вкладышей ребенок нормально переживет? Ну, в том плане, что если описается, не критично будет? Дочка ночью не любит высаживаться, ругаться начинает при попытке подсунуть ей горшок)


Да, ночь ребенок нормально переживет. Даже если описается на морозе, в таком подгузнике не замерзнет!

----------


## Мария Трофимова

> и еще один момент хотела уточнить, Мария. В качестве подгузника подойдет трикотажный хб-подгузник? или обязательно нужен тот, что из валяной шерсти?


Трикотажный или хлопковый подгузник такой большой ребенок однозначно прописает! Либо надо надевать шерстяной подгуз на липучках, либо на трикотажный подгузник шерстяные пеленальные штанишки (я своих одеваю так).

----------


## Polixenia

спасибо большое еще раз!

----------


## Еленк@

Девочки, возникло два вопросика
1. Слышала (или читала где-то) что пупочек можно обрабатывать настойкой прополиса вместо зеленки. Скажит пожалуйста что она из себя представляет?
2. Если связать-свалять шерстяное одеяло и пропитать ланолином будет ли замена шкуре?

----------


## kazangi

1. если имеется в виду спиртовая настойка прополиса, то она "крепковата" для пупочка, водой надо разбавлять, есть еще водная, но про нее ничего не знаю, мой дедушка только спиртовую делает. Берется кусочек прополиса, измельчается и настаивается на спирту, пропорции не знаю, я бы этим пупок не рискнула мазать, потому как пчелопродукт - аллерген сильные, и плюс на спирту - очень крепко, а разбавлять, это в качестве воды надо быть уверенной постоянно, и пропорции какие-то тоже наверное... Вместо зеленки можно хлорфиллипт, он помягче.
2. я пока шкуры не было, обычное "советское" шерстяное одеяло использовала - эффект как у шкуры, но оно все-таки впитывает.

----------


## Еленк@

сейчас инструкцию почитала. у хлорф. противопоказания до 12 лет. или это касается приема внутрь?

----------


## Еленк@

и еще. он есть масл. а есть спиртовой. какой используют для пупочков?

----------


## Амина

Мы спиртовой использовали, пупочек зажил моментально, я удивилась даже. Потом все им мазали) И масляный тоже активно пользовали)

----------


## yakudza

Офф:  Еленк@, поздравляю с радостным ожиданием))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вот масляному хлорофиллипту я так и не нашла применения. С сыном пользовались спиртовым много, за первые несколько месяцев бутылочек 8 купили, наверное. Но мы в нем купали еще.
А пупочек еще перекисью водорода обрабатывали.

Тоже присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. Радость какая!

----------


## Еленк@

* yakudza*
спасибо! 
Все спасибо за ответы. Значиться хлорфилиппт.
В общем-то со вторым все гораздо проще в плане приданного, не считая, конечно, новых слингов )))))

----------


## Амина

Девочки, вот и я дозрела до овечьей шкуры) Заказывать буду там же, где Олеся, сейчас шкурка стоит 2200 + 350 пересыл. Есть еще желающие присоединиться? 
А, и еще вопрос знатокам - одной же хватит?
(а где еще тут обсуждения шкуры?)))

----------


## kazangi

> (а где еще тут обсуждения шкуры?)))


 в "разделить доставку" посмотри страница 5-6 примерно

----------


## Амина

Спасибо) Пойду поищу)

----------


## freedom

Амина, одной хватит вполне=)

----------


## Амина

Девочки, а вы свои шкуры как-то обрабатывали после покупки?

----------


## freedom

Марин, нет. Она конечно воняла жутко сначала, но спустя пару месяцев подвыветрилась вонь. Сейчас вообще не пахнет...

----------


## kazangi

и я нет, и я б не сказала, что она воняла, специфичный запах, но не прям уж))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки, а вы свои шкуры как-то обрабатывали после покупки?


я вот не помню, как сначала она была. но со временем я ее в каком-то средстве для стирки шерсти стирала. с ланолином, чтоб водоотталкивость сохранялась.

----------


## Jazz

А мне так наоборот этот запах шкурки очень нравился)) И тоже вначале ничем не обрабатывала. А как загрязнилась, постирала в машинке с настоем мыльных орехов на 30 градусах в режиме деликатной стирки. Водоотталкивающие свойства сохранились.

----------


## kiara

И мне очень приятно пахла овечкой) Не стирана ни разу, теперь как коврик для игры используется, собаки еще могут поваляться-если Ку не поймает их за этим занятием) постирать бы уже хотелось, просто для свежести. В машинке не страдает, точно?

----------


## Jazz

Ну, машинки, наверно, разные бывают. Я лентяй почти ничего руками не стираю. У меня и тазика-то нет.)) Выбрала максимально щадящий режим стирки. Потом растягивала, расчесывала, как по инструкции. Ничего не случилось то шкуркой.

----------


## yakudza

У меня водоотталкивающие свойства сохранились после машинной стирки. Важно только потом ее аккуратно разложить сушить, а то мой муж затолкал ее на батарею, так она колом стала надолго.

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, а без кроватки реально обойтись? Есть у кого такой опыт?

----------


## kazangi

реально, мы Васю растим без кроватки, спит с нами, как "созреет" - уйдет уже в большую кровать

----------


## летняя мама

про СС мне понятно( отсюда и мысли- а нужна ли кровать? у нас она по ночам без дела простаивала), но вот младенчику  , допустим, уже месяца 3. Т.е. не кабачок , а такой уже вполне подвижный товарищ. Заснул дома днем, а маме надо  отойти: на кухню, ванную, туалет, к старшим детям и т.д. Как его оставить  в кровати, чтоб не упал? подушками обложить?  Или ....?

----------


## kazangi

> Как его оставить  в кровати, чтоб не упал? подушками обложить?  Или ....?


я обкладывала одеялом взрослым дугой, оно большое достаточно, чтобы деть никуда не делся, с полугода как пополз и мог свалиться, учила слезать, довольно быстро научился, ну а когда совсем надо отойти, на кухню например обед приготовить, то в шезлонг - это, имхо, супер-мега-полезная вещь наравне со слингом, по крайней мере меня очень выручал месяцев до 9. В деревне к кровати стулья подставляли и на стул подушку для мягкости и тяжести, тоже хороший заборчик получается.

----------


## Амина

Плюсуюсь к Иринке) У меня третий товарищ без кроватки по назначению)

----------


## kazangi

я допускаю наличие кроватки для ребенка уже после лет полутора примерно, когда он уже не совсем мелкий и становится тесновато всем спать, тогда как вариант можно ее приставить. Но до этого возраста не вижу смысла в кроватке, да и в коляске. коляска тоже нужнее после года уже

----------


## летняя мама

спасибо) в шезлонге спал? мои тоже путешествовали в ванную и на кухню в стульчике для кормления и совсем мелкие -в автопереноске, но это когда бодрствовали.  
а можно тогда еще про подушку для кормления? У меня с шариками из полистирола была, обычная U-образная. Шарики примялись, правда , со временем, но не критично.
А сейчас вот такую подуху нарыла, http://podushka.me/product?product_id=55
спать на ней, видимо, удобно. А кормить? Как думаете? там наполнитель -как в обычных подушках. 
Шарики вроде лучше форму тела принимают, ИМХО.
У меня мозг отказывет в последнее время)

----------


## летняя мама

> я допуска наличие кроватки для ребенка уже после лет полутора примерно, когда он уже не совсем мелкий и становится тесновато всем спать, тогда как вариант можно ее приставить. Но до этого возраста не вижу смысла в кроватке, да и в коляске. коляска тоже нужнее после года уже


я б , может, и от коляски отказалась. Но после второго кесарева как-то тяжело со слингом было(может, носила не так). А сейчас третье будет(((

----------


## kazangi

> спасибо) в шезлонге спал? мои тоже путешествовали в ванную и на кухню в стульчике для кормления и совсем мелкие -в автопереноске, но это когда бодрствовали.  
> а можно тогда еще про подушку для кормления? У меня с шариками из полистирола была, обычная U-образная. Шарики примялись, правда , со временем, но не критично.
> А сейчас вот такую подуху нарыла, http://podushka.me/product?product_id=55
> спать на ней, видимо, удобно. А кормить? Как думаете? там наполнитель -как в обычных подушках. 
> Шарики вроде лучше форму тела принимают, ИМХО.
> У меня мозг отказывет в последнее время)


спал еще как! мы шезлонг таскали с собой везде и всюду, и на природу и в гости. А в автолюльке у нас Улька росла, но с шезлонгом ее не сравнить.

а про подушку - мне кажется, она даже удобнее маленькой будет, т.к. на дугу можно ребенка класть, а хвосты себе под спину заводить для поддержки. Ну и она выглядит так же, как я одеяло складывала вокруг Васьки, это к самому первому вопросу.

----------


## kazangi

> А сейчас вот такую подуху нарыла, http://podushka.me/product?product_id=55
> спать на ней, видимо, удобно. А кормить?


а еще мне кажется, из-под руки на такой подушке кормить удобнее))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Из нашего опыта. Без кроватки маленькой обходимся. На рождение сына кроватку ставили, так и не пользовались. С дочкой уже не пробовали кроватку. Был шезлонг, если где-то по дому перенести поставить.
Согласна, что необходимость отложить ребенка поспать возникает после года, полутора. Да и потом до 3-4х дети предпочитают засыпать с родителями, из моих наблюдений. В 5 лет уже и в большую кроватку можно. Именно детская кровать в нашей семье выходит ненужная покупка.
С кровати слезать сами дети учатся месяцев в 9-10 уж точно, кто-то раньше. А до этого времени хватало обложить подушками или одеялом вокруг. 
До полугода очень удобно кормительной подушкой с шариками вокруг прокладывать.

----------


## летняя мама

спасибо всем большое, наступило просветление)

----------


## kiara

Оля, очень радостно за вас)))
У нас Ку вообще не находился в кроватке,хотя её я и купила в беременность. А вот шезлонг!!!!!!
Так что и я поддержу девчонок - шезлонг это, действительно, мега-вещь! Правда, мы крайне редко спали дома (только ночью))), а если днем, то это слинг, руки и оттуда в шезлонг прямиком или в шезлонге потусил и отрубился. Мы им пользовались до года, Ку его как личное кресло воспринимал, ставили на пол - он садился, играл,музыку слушал,просто сидел и общался с нами, чтоб не на полу).
И таки да - на кровати, если что барьером была кормительная подушка.
А окончательно Ку перебрался на свое личное пространство этой зимой. До этого спал вполне успешно с нами.

----------

